
Ask HN: Why don't we teach everyone how to code? Now is a great time - biolurker1
We are all in isolation with ample time on our hands. It would make me insanely happy to teach some impoverished youngster how to code. Is there a platform for this? If not why don&#x27;t we make one? Khan Academy and coursera are not quite the same because there is no teacher.
======
Gollapalli
I wonder how many people are self taught programmers, functionally or
otherwise. Coding isn’t like reading. You aren’t locked out of learning it
without a teacher. In order to learn how to code, all you need is a computer
and internet access. The question I have to ask is, why should we teach people
how to code? Why not let them rely on khan academy and tutorials and coursera.
It’s how I learned, and how a lot of people learned, and we learned because we
wanted to do something with it.

Coding isn’t like reading, not everybody needs to do it, not everybody should
do it, and not everybody can do it. Coding is like math. And like math, after
a while, most people just use the calculator on their phones.

------
edimaudo
Teaching to code sounds great but it has to be combined with critical thinking
and digital literacy. Plus a lot of people don't have access to a functioning
browser or laptop. To answer your question you can check out freecodecamp

